# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  livre OCA SQL EXPERT EXAM GUIDE 1Z0-047

## rvfranck

Salut,
j'aimerais acheter ce livre, mais si je commande sur amazon je ne l'aurai qu'en decembre.

Connaissait vous un site ou je peux le commander pour avant decembre? 
Merci.

----------


## orafrance

t'as pas essay Google ?  ::koi:: 

http://www.mhprofessional.com/produc...sbn=0071614214

----------


## Pomalaix

Quand un livre n'est pas encore paru (et annonc pour fin novembre), je ne vois gure d'autre solution que la patience si c'est lui et lui seul que vous voulez !!

----------


## rvfranck

Merci, je vais attendre.
Je cherche un document (livre ou lien internet) qui pourrait m'aider  me prparer pour le topic mentionn plus bas de la certification, j'ai trouv des liens sur certains sujets et pas sur d'autres:



> *Manipulating Large Data Sets*
> -> Manipulate data using subqueries
> -> Describe the features of multitable INSERTs
> -> Use the following types of multitable INSERTs (Unconditional, Conditional and Pivot)
> -> Merge rows in a table
> -> Track the changes to data over a period of time


Si vous connaissez un autre livre (je prefere lire dans un livre que devant mon pc) ou des liens qui en parlent ce serait cool de me les filer. En ce qui concerne les livres, je pourrai regarder  la biblio de l'universit.

Merci

----------


## rvfranck

Avez vous des ressources pour le dernier point? 



> -> Track the changes to data over a period of time


je ne trouve toujours rien dessus.

----------


## GanYoshi

Bonjour, je viens de (pr)-commander ce livre sur amazone : 

[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Oracle-Database-Expert-Guide-1Z0-047/dp/0071614214"]OCA Oracle Database SQL Expert Exam Guide Exam 1Z0-047: Amazon.fr: Steve O'Hearn, Gavin Powell, April J. Wells: Livres en anglais[/ame]

Le truc qui m'inquite, c'est que je pensais qu'il sortait le premier octobre (soit demain quoi  ::lol:: ), selon cette source : 

http://www.ellipse.ch/Produit.aspx?Produit=2334173

Sauf que vous, vous dites qu'il sort fin dcembre, comme l'indique cette source : 

http://www.mhprofessional.com/produc...sbn=0071614214

Quelqu'un sait ou trouver des informations fiables sur cette date de sortie ^^ ?

----------


## GanYoshi

Et merde, l'information de dcembre semble tre la bonne puisqu'elle provient du site officiel  ::oops::  ::cry::

----------


## rvfranck

J'ai meme vu il y'a 2 mois et plus (je ne sais plus sur quel site) que ca sortira en Novembre... faut juste attendre comme l'a dit *Pomalaix*. Et puis ce n'est plus loin, ca fait 5 mois que j'attends  ::lol::

----------


## GanYoshi

> J'ai meme vu il y'a 2 mois et plus (je ne sais plus sur quel site) que ca sortira en Novembre... faut juste attendre comme l'a dit *Pomalaix*. Et puis ce n'est plus loin, ca fait 5 mois que j'attends


Oui tout  fait  ::D: 
Amazon m'indique sur le mail de confirmation que je devrais le recevoir le 6 octobre 2009, donc bon on verra bien je vous tiens au courant  ::lol::

----------


## rvfranck

> Oui tout  fait 
> Amazon m'indique sur le mail de confirmation que je devrais le recevoir le 6 octobre 2009, donc bon on verra bien je vous tiens au courant


Non c'est pas normal...  ::cry::  J'ai command (amazon.com) avant toi (en Mai) et ils me disent que je l'aurai en fin Decembre.

----------


## rvfranck

> Et merde, l'information de dcembre semble tre la bonne puisqu'elle provient du site officiel


As tu des nouvelles de ta commande?
DE mon cot amazon m'a ecrit pour me dire que le livre sera disponible - non plus en decembre - mais en janvier.  ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> As tu des nouvelles de ta commande?
> DE mon cot amazon m'a ecrit pour me dire que le livre sera disponible - non plus en decembre - mais en janvier.


Oui c'tait bien une erreur de frappe  ::?: .

Il semblerait que a soit dbut janvier, rien de tel pour commencer une bonne anne que de recevoir un pav de 700 pages  apprendre  ::mouarf::   ::ccool::

----------


## rvfranck

Salut,
J'ai reu mon book le 13 dcembre. Il est nickel, c'est du bon travail. A moi de jouer  :;): 
Bonne chance pour ta certif Herve.

----------


## GanYoshi

Ah excellent  ::D: 

Juste une question est-ce que tu as reu une version pdf du bouquin avec ?  ::D: 

Merci et bonne chance  toi aussi  ::ccool::

----------


## rvfranck

Le livre vient avec un cd qui contient des questions d'exam et le contenu du livre en pdf  ::ccool::

----------

